# A food you love but are embarrassed to admit you love



## FitChick (Jun 7, 2006)

Is there a food you secretly love but are embarrassed to admit?

For me it would be French's instant mashed potatoes (I used to make them to eat as a snack as a kid.)

For my husband it would be circus peanuts (the orange marshmallow ones!)


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 7, 2006)

skittles and popcorn.. everyone i have ever told i like it has reacted with gross out faces.. it's good i tell ya!

My father and i used to cuddle up on the couch with a bag of microwave popcorn a bag of skittles and a movie on tv.. it has sentimental meaning to me as much as yummy taste


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 7, 2006)

For me its Ambrosia, the fruit salad with the marshmellows.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 7, 2006)

Tootsie Roll Midgees. By the Pound.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 7, 2006)

HOT DOGS I love them I could eat them every day.


----------



## Roxanna (Jun 8, 2006)

Turnips, of course.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 8, 2006)

*I like to pick the marshmallows out of Lucky Charms. I eat them and toss away the cereal.*


----------



## Brandi (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm not sure the proper term, but pig skin cooked in the oven until it's really crispy...just add salt! You could deep fry it too.

BAD for me....LOL shhh don't tell my doctor lol


----------



## jamie (Jun 8, 2006)

pickled meat products


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 8, 2006)

Pickled eggs, pickled heart, and liver and onions (not pickled).


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 8, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> HOT DOGS I love them I could eat them every day.



But what do you put on the hot dog? I am famous at work for having the 2 hot dogs, 1 oz bag of chip lunch special every day.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 8, 2006)

Cinnamon graham crackers.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 8, 2006)

fried chicken livers. especially if they are coated in buffalo wing sauce.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 8, 2006)

Brandi said:


> I'm not sure the proper term, but pig skin cooked in the oven until it's really crispy...just add salt! You could deep fry it too.
> 
> BAD for me....LOL shhh don't tell my doctor lol




Cracklin's!


----------



## swordchick (Jun 8, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> fried chicken livers. especially if they are coated in buffalo wing sauce.



I love that too. But I also love fried chicken gizzards and "chittlins". I haven't had chitterlings since I was a child. But my grandmother used to make them taste so good.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 8, 2006)

Thank you SVS!!!

I'm going to be making these soon, just have to make sure I can handle the smell of it first lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 8, 2006)

Brandi said:


> Thank you SVS!!!
> 
> I'm going to be making these soon, just have to make sure I can handle the smell of it first lol




I think you should move to NJ.


----------



## jamie (Jun 8, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Cracklin's!



Oh lord, cracklin cornbread.... swooonsighgasp....so good.


----------



## Anguisette (Jun 8, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Tootsie Roll Midgees. By the Pound.



I make roses out of those and put them on cakes. People act like I crapped diamonds but it's really easy. LOL

My recent obsession is the new Nabisco Chocostix Nutter Butter wafer cookies. 

And I almost always have a latte in my hand. Iced from April til October, hot from November to March. Venti/Large, whole milk, two Sweet and Low. Decaf after 3:00 pm.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 8, 2006)

Anguisette said:


> I make roses out of those and put them on cakes. People act like I crapped diamonds...



I read this too fast - saw "tootsie rolls on a cake" and then..."crapped"...

Needless to say, I didn't picture roses.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 8, 2006)

swordchick said:


> I love that too. But I also love fried chicken gizzards and "chittlins". I haven't had chitterlings since I was a child. But my grandmother used to make them taste so good.


I love gizzards..and OMG I could eat a whole pot of neckbone..with some fresh black eye peas and a pan or cornbread..MMMMMMMM


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 8, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> But what do you put on the hot dog? I am famous at work for having the 2 hot dogs, 1 oz bag of chip lunch special every day.




WEll I like baked beans or kraut or anything I really like Mayo on them


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 8, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I love gizzards..and OMG I could eat a whole pot of neckbone..with some fresh black eye peas and a pan or cornbread..MMMMMMMM



I love a pot of gizzards but only other people eating them.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 8, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Cracklin's!



I know this jewish gal in SoCarolina that just loves cracklin's... but she's made me promise not to laugh.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 9, 2006)

I like those tacky 50s casseroles and desserts with Jell-O and pretzels. The casseroles with overly salty canned soup are the best.

And I like Spam when served with fried eggs. I used to eat it raw as a kid. Just slice and nibble.

Superman ice cream. [Because that's not supposed to be something for adults and I get funny looks when I order some at an ice cream shop.]

At least I stopped eating those licorice bits dipped in a tub of confetti icing. They stopped selling the licorice I liked to do this with.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 10, 2006)

There's a local Canadian import store that occasionally gets a supply of something.. that just isn't available here, or even made here. For this is the reason God Loves Canadians:















Oh yeah... Ketchup Flavored Junk Food!


----------



## Ash (Jun 10, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *I like to pick the marshmallows out of Lucky Charms. I eat them and toss away the cereal.*



When I was back in Indiana, I was at this Amish store that sells bulk cereals and such, and they had bags of Lucky Charm type marshmallows. Like, without the cereal. My cousin bought some and has been eating them with milk.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, 

1. Beef Jerky... any kind. Some of it, you don't know what is in it...

2. Dinty Moore Beef Stew... (Haven't had it in a few years though)

3. Pork Rinds

4. A whole can of Whipped Cream... well, I can't have milk chocolate anymore


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 10, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> Well,
> 
> 1. Beef Jerky... any kind. Some of it, you don't know what is in it...
> 
> ...




I have never had #2, but I am right there with you on 1, 3 and 4!! Big time!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> There's a local Canadian import store that occasionally gets a supply of something.. that just isn't available here, or even made here. For this is the reason God Loves Canadians:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No comment.

(but why isn't there a BARF emoticon??)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 10, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> No comment.
> 
> (but why isn't there a BARF emoticon??)



There is... I think I've seen it used here even.


----------



## Friday (Jun 10, 2006)

Liverwurst (Braunschweiger) with paper thin sweet onions, mayo and cracked pepper on whole wheat.


----------



## reddsaki (Jun 10, 2006)

I love pork rinds, salt & vinegar potato chips and chocolate and extra sharp cheddar cheese with triscuits. If I had a choice I would eat these things every day.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 11, 2006)

My mother's homemade banana bread smeared with lots of Take Control or other creamy butter substitute. Real butter doesn't spread as well; honest!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 11, 2006)

This is kinda gross so you may want to turn away now....

My mother used to make beef brains into fried patties and for years she told us it was egg plant. It was not until i was like 12 and I was served egg plant at a friends house that I knew something was up with my moms "egg plant".

The next time she made us egg plant I went through the garbage to find out what it really was.... I was SO GROSSED out when I found all these little containers from the butcher that said "Beef Brains" on them I could have died.

The sad part is those brains were SO GOOD. I would probably try to make them if it weren't for mad cow disease.

Oh another thing that is really good is rocky mountain oysters. My dad fed us the testicles from deer, elk and beef since we were wee children. For some reason that did not gross me out.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 11, 2006)

I thought my parents were weird feeding us kids "cod cheeks and tongues", they were "fish nuggets". I love these, but so hard to get....

but omg beef brains lol


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 11, 2006)

Frozen Burritos and Microwavable Pizzas. 

I love to cook, and fancy myself of gourmet tastes at times, but at the end of the day I do secretly love the taste of some of food's lowest rank. I may not admit it in polite company, but I really do love to scarf down on these two. 


JayWC


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jun 11, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I know this jewish gal in SoCarolina that just loves cracklin's... but she's made me promise not to laugh.


Not all Jews abstain from pork Fuzzy, only ones that keep Kosher or are Orthodox Jews. 

Stop by any bagel joint on a Sunday morning and you'll see all the bacon and eggs being served along with a bagel and schmere


----------



## Pink (Jun 11, 2006)

corn nuggets &
dill pickle chips:wubu:


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jun 11, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> HOT DOGS I love them I could eat them every day.



Me too Bernadette. For me it's the mustard.

But it's getting harder and harder to find good hot dogs for home dining. I recently had some salty delights from Costco, but even those lacked the tight casing that snaps when you bite into it.

There are fewer pleasure comparable to getting mustard in my moustache


----------



## Michelle (Jun 11, 2006)

I've thought and thought about this and there isn't one food I love that I'd be embarrassed to admit to.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 11, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Not all Jews abstain from pork Fuzzy, only ones that keep Kosher or are Orthodox Jews.
> 
> Stop by any bagel joint on a Sunday morning and you'll see all the bacon and eggs being served along with a bagel and schmere



She's Reform Jew, but tries to do what her "Gran" says. 
When She told me the story about her love for freshly fried cracklin's, you can imagine the look on my face. She told me that was her only vice.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 11, 2006)

Friday said:


> Liverwurst (Braunschweiger) with paper thin sweet onions, mayo and cracked pepper on whole wheat.




Thats a nice sandwich you are talking about.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 11, 2006)

Paul Fannin said:


> Me too Bernadette. For me it's the mustard.
> 
> But it's getting harder and harder to find good hot dogs for home dining. I recently had some salty delights from Costco, but even those lacked the tight casing that snaps when you bite into it.
> 
> There are fewer pleasure comparable to getting mustard in my moustache




Here in Nj they have restaurants called "The Windmill" and their HOt Dogs are so good. Recently they started selling them at the local food stores. I actually like Ball Park Beef or franks they are both pretty good.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 11, 2006)

Liverwurst really gets a bad rep.. but what's it like?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 11, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Liverwurst really gets a bad rep.. but what's it like?




You've never had it? Have you ever had pate'?

I actually think you'd really like it.


----------



## toni (Jun 11, 2006)

anything chef boyardee :smitten: 
YUM!!!!

My italian family is so ashamed of me because of this.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 12, 2006)

toni said:


> anything chef boyardee :smitten:
> YUM!!!!
> 
> My italian family is so ashamed of me because of this.


My mom is that way, too. Chef Boyardee and Ragu were considered blasphemy in her house.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 12, 2006)

Chef-Boy-Ar-Dee makes pate'? Who knew? 

No, but I thought pate' was goose liver. I think my redneck is showing thru.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Chef-Boy-Ar-Dee makes pate'? Who knew?
> 
> No, but I thought pate' was goose liver. I think my redneck is showing thru.




Well yes, pate' is liver. So is liverwurst. Pate' is just upscale lol

you must try liverwurst. does your deli have it? just get a slice or two, as a trial. 



foodsubs.com said:


> liverwurst = liver sausage = leberwurst Notes: This is a family of pork liver sausages that are creamy enough to spread. One variety is braunschweiger, which is smoked liverwurst. Substitutes: p&#226;t&#233; OR teewurst OR mettwurst (the spreadable kind) OR gelbwurst



View attachment liverwurst.jpg​


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 12, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Well yes, pate' is liver. So is liverwurst. Pate' is just upscale lol
> 
> you must try liverwurst. does your deli have it? just get a slice or two, as a trial.



So.. Sliced liverwurst, on wheat toast with onions?


----------



## wtchmel (Jun 12, 2006)

Smoked oysters(in the can, in fact i can't do any other style of oyster), on a triscut cracker with the easy cheese(canned spray cheese) on top.


----------



## Friday (Jun 12, 2006)

> Thats a nice sandwich you are talking about.



Yup. But no one in the family likes it but me. You'd think I was eating canned cat food the way they all act.  



> Liverwurst really gets a bad rep.. but what's it like?



It's rich, which is why it needs flavors like onion and fresh pepper to complement it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> So.. Sliced liverwurst, on wheat toast with onions?



No, better on toasted rye or pumpernickel...

and don't forget the mustard!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 12, 2006)

wtchmel said:


> Smoked oysters(in the can, in fact i can't do any other style of oyster), on a triscut cracker with the easy cheese(canned spray cheese) on top.




I love smoked oysters - never tried them with spray cheese...I might need to do that!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 12, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I love smoked oysters - never tried them with spray cheese...I might need to do that!



mmmm I love smoked oysters right out of the can or in my smoked oyster dip (make with cream cheese SVS)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 12, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> mmmm I love smoked oysters right out of the can or in my smoked oyster dip (make with cream cheese SVS)




ooooh...that's a winner. I will try that (probably before the spray cheese) but then, I am a cream cheese addict.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 12, 2006)

The crispy skin from poultry (chicken, turkey, duck, you name it!)

I guess you could say I am embarrassed because I try not to let people see how much of the turkey skin I take from the platter at Thanksgiving. (I hide it under my turkey.)

Hot damn. My mouth is watering!!!


----------



## Brandi (Jun 12, 2006)

Cream cheese on a slice of deli meat, like ham or turkey...roll it up and eat it, or use it as an appetizer lol

I love liverwurst but with lettuce and bread and butter pickles with miracle whip (the ONLY time I use miracle whip) on FRESH bread!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 12, 2006)

Brandi said:


> Cream cheese on a slice of deli meat, like ham or turkey...roll it up and eat it, or use it as an appetizer lol
> 
> I love liverwurst but with lettuce and bread and butter pickles with miracle whip (the ONLY time I use miracle whip) on FRESH bread!




Now why on earth would you be embarrassed by these delicious treats? The sound great to me!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 12, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> No, better on toasted rye or pumpernickel...
> 
> and don't forget the mustard!









Mustard!? I never forget the mustard.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 12, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> The crispy skin from poultry (chicken, turkey, duck, you name it!)
> 
> I guess you could say I am embarrassed because I try not to let people see how much of the turkey skin I take from the platter at Thanksgiving. (I hide it under my turkey.)
> 
> Hot damn. My mouth is watering!!!



Ohhhhh I love crispy skin too!!! In fact I could eat skin and skip the meat.


----------



## Ginger (Jun 20, 2006)

I admitt I am a "skin junkie" 

When eating KFC or Popeyes I'll eat a chicken breastor two, but then you'll find me diving in the box for the little crumbs, and when the crumbs are gone I'll sneak little pieces of the skin off the chicken. In the morning my husband goes for leftovers and all he'll find is naked chicken in the fridge


----------



## Anguisette (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm obsessed with Mike and Ike Mixed Berry and you can't get it ANYWHERE anymore.

Found them at the Christmas Tree Shop last week and bought 12 boxes.


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 21, 2006)

Pickle juice. I love to drink the pickle juice out of the jar. Gah


----------



## Mishty (Jun 21, 2006)

Cracklings, I love 'em fresh out of the pot, super hot and salty.
But you only get those about twice a year. so, i settle for store bought backs of small "bits" and "junks". 

Lunchables Pizza makers. I buy them and feel the need to say "It's for the kids". 

Spam. fresh out the can, or fried for breakfast.

Anything off of the McDonald's McValue Menu. I'll add ketchup to anything that costs a dollar, and enjoy it. Student living aint easy!


----------



## Esme (Jun 22, 2006)

One of the foods I love that people make fun of is Snowballs... the pink coconut ones... but not the Hostess kind. The cheap ones. At St. Patty's Day they make green, Halloween they make orange... in the summer they're white (supposed to be baseballs)... YUM!:eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 22, 2006)

Esme said:


> One of the foods I love that people make fun of is Snowballs... the pink coconut ones... but not the Hostess kind. The cheap ones. At St. Patty's Day they make green, Halloween they make orange... in the summer they're white (supposed to be baseballs)... YUM!:eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


 

YES!! Snowballs! Everyone makes fun of me too, but they are great! Have you tried the ones at Walmart? Althought I know the color has no bearing on the flavor, the pink ones are my fave!


----------



## MLadyJ (Jun 22, 2006)

Every once in awhile I'll get a real hankering for frozen Ding Dongs or Twinkies...I know it's all processed sugar but every once in a while that feeling takes hold and then it's Katie bar the door..gotta hav'em. And when I'm done it's like a junkie on drugs I get this euphoric processed sugar buzz and then won't look at'em for months...my dirty little secret!! Now you won't tell will you??


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2006)

Ditto that pickle juice.. straight from the jar. Hardly enough juice exists in my house to use in the potato salad...


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 23, 2006)

Esme said:


> One of the foods I love that people make fun of is Snowballs... the pink coconut ones... but not the Hostess kind. The cheap ones. At St. Patty's Day they make green, Halloween they make orange... in the summer they're white (supposed to be baseballs)... YUM!:eat2: :eat2: :eat2:



Never tried the cheap ones, but I've built myself a jacket out of the weird rubbery pink coconut outside part you can peel off from the Hostess ones. :eat2:


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2006)

Graham crackers broken into a bowl with milk and a sprinkle of sugar or honey. The babysitter got us addicted when we were small.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 23, 2006)

Next_Exit said:


> Pickle juice. I love to drink the pickle juice out of the jar. Gah



I prefer the brine from black olives. I love to sip it...tastes so good!


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 27, 2006)

I will admit to making a cake just so I can lick the spoon. And scrape the bowl. Oh the horror!  :shocked:


----------



## Friday (Jun 27, 2006)

Yup. Yellow cake is best.


----------



## Anguisette (Jun 29, 2006)

Somebody is now making ice cream with cake batter in it. I wish I could remember whom.

I like my own cake so much I avoid making it. LOL Ahmed hints... whines... and sometimes comes right out and asks. I prefer my chocolate cake to have cream cheese frosting and my yellow cake to have fudge frosting.

It's all so ebony-and-ivory.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 1, 2006)

Sandwiches made of white bread and cold rotel cheese dip. Better than you think.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 1, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Sandwiches made of white bread and cold rotel cheese dip. Better than you think.




Probably, since it couldn't be worse.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 1, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Probably, since it couldn't be worse.


It's not like I put ketchup on 'em.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 1, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> It's not like I put ketchup on 'em.




aaacccckkkkk! ya got me!


----------



## jamie (Jul 1, 2006)

Anguisette said:


> Somebody is now making ice cream with cake batter in it. I wish I could remember whom.
> 
> I like my own cake so much I avoid making it. LOL Ahmed hints... whines... and sometimes comes right out and asks. I prefer my chocolate cake to have cream cheese frosting and my yellow cake to have fudge frosting.
> 
> It's all so ebony-and-ivory.



Coldstone Creamery! It is the bomb diggety.


----------

